# A little BI help please.



## Wildarshe1 (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm moving to Manila the first week of May. I realize I'll have to extend my visa within 29 days, as well as get an ACR card I think it is called after 59 days. 
Can anyone just explain the process and the actual time needed in Manila to get these items done? 
Also, What is the longest extention I am able to get my first time?
Does anyone know the best office around Makati area or in Manila to acclomplish these extentions with the least amount of headache?

Thanks very much for any help.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

good luck there are many post on this subject look in the upper green area on the pi home page.


----------



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

I will probably be going there in June and my plan is to get a 6 month extension after the 30 days allowed with passport I hate the idea of having to go just to get 29 days more, and then every 2 months. From what i've read its usually hectic and time consuming.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

there is several options it all depends on what your plan is. just visiting, WORKING, GETTING MARRIED, RETIRING. ALL ARE DIFFERENT STEPS. YOU HAVE CHECKED Not web site I am sure. if your in the outlying are e'er as most of th's travel agencies can process it for you. BUT BE CAREFUL some are not honest brokers. scams are everywhere. especially Manila.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Some of the guys here have asked for a 59 day visa from the Immigration agent on arrival at NAIA. They take you to the side and it takes a bit longer, but totally worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

rinavic said:


> I will probably be going there in June and my plan is to get a 6 month extension after the 30 days allowed with passport I hate the idea of having to go just to get 29 days more, and then every 2 months. From what i've read its usually hectic and time consuming.


It's not something I've tried to do, the only time I've needed a visa I got it before travelling to the Philippines. It may not be possible to jump to 2 month extensions without topping up the 29 days first. Also the 6 month extension is not available everywhere, and is no cheaper than 3 x 2months, saves a bit of time though.


----------



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

I think the 6 month extension is only done at the main Manila bureau. I think it costs 11,000 pesos... don't know if that is more than going for extensions 3x... but even if it is a bit more, I prefer it.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Manila, Cebu and Davao all have the 6 month visa extension......LapuLapu near Cebu also has it. I don't know any way around the 30 + 29 days..........BUT after that, you can start the 6 month extensions.
The 2 month extension was P3030..........increased from P2830 last year. 
The 6 month extension was P8260 in June 2014, then P9766 in Dec. 2016, which included ACR-I card fee. 

ERmita, Manila took 2-3 hours ..............Cebu and Davao rarely exceeded 2 hours.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

George6020 said:


> Manila, Cebu and Davao all have the 6 month visa extension......LapuLapu near Cebu also has it. I don't know any way around the 30 + 29 days..........BUT after that, you can start the 6 month extensions.
> The 2 month extension was P3030..........increased from P2830 last year.
> The 6 month extension was P8260 in June 2014, then P9766 in Dec. 2016, which included ACR-I card fee.
> 
> ERmita, Manila took 2-3 hours ..............Cebu and Davao rarely exceeded 2 hours.


Am curious, so pardon the stupid question, do you then only need to check in every 6 months when time to renew?


----------



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, you can apply for another 6 months.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jim151 said:


> Am curious, so pardon the stupid question, do you then only need to check in every 6 months when time to renew?


YES............the 6 month visa extension saves you time on travel and processing, instead of going to BI every 2 months, you just need to go every 6 months.

No need for Annual Reporting in January, if you have Tourist Visa

After 1 year in the Philippines, you are required to obtain the ACR-I card, as an additional ID as well as tracking.............needing renewal after 1 year.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Or have a reputable travel agent do it for you and then you don't have to do anything. I got so busy after the Christmas Holidays and did not have the time to deal with my Visa extension so I had a reputable travel agency handle it for me. The cost was very reasonable and I did not have to do anything. They picked up my documents and money, did all the work and returned the next morning with my new Visa. No reporting, no long wait in lines...


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Or have a reputable travel agent do it for you and then you don't have to do anything. I got so busy after the Christmas Holidays and did not have the time to deal with my Visa extension so I had a reputable travel agency handle it for me. The cost was very reasonable and I did not have to do anything. They picked up my documents and money, did all the work and returned the next morning with my new Visa. No reporting, no long wait in lines...


Which visa extension was this, or does it matter?


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Or have a reputable travel agent do it for you and then you don't have to do anything. I got so busy after the Christmas Holidays and did not have the time to deal with my Visa extension so I had a reputable travel agency handle it for me. The cost was very reasonable and I did not have to do anything. They picked up my documents and money, did all the work and returned the next morning with my new Visa. No reporting, no long wait in lines...


When you exit and enter the country together with your wife, BI usually gives you BB stamp good for a year. Free. Some folks tell me it is less expensive and more fun. Instead of paying for extension take your wife for a get away.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

esv1226 said:


> When you exit and enter the country together with your wife, BI usually gives you BB stamp good for a year. Free. Some folks tell me it is less expensive and more fun. Instead of paying for extension take your wife for a get away.


Did it before. Needed no acr at that time either...nice. You must request it at airport


----------

